# Appaloosa Stallion



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello. I am looking for an appaloosa stallion in the USA for my filly, I have to wait a year, I am from Spain and it will be frozen semen. What stallion do you recommend?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

How old is this filly? I was under the impression a yearling? Way too soon to be considering breeding. Buying and storing semen for the eventual breeding isn't a bad strategy in the event something happens to the stallion but by the same token something could happen with the filly or you decide something better has come along. I'd say see what she grows into and where her talents lie and what her personality is like.


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

ttakun said:


> Hello. I am looking for an appaloosa stallion in the USA for my filly, I have to wait a year, I am from Spain and it will be frozen semen. What stallion do you recommend?


Check out this guy! 



http://www.redheartappaloosas.co.uk/foundation-appaloosa-stallions/dfr-patahas-redheart/



Based in the UK, foundation-bred and a guaranteed color producer.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

The filly will be three years old. What TOP stallions are currently in the USA? Formerly Goer, Dreamfinder, Mighty Bright...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

What direction are you going to be headed with this filly? In other words, what, besides color, are you breeding for? Halter? Pleasure? Performance? That makes a huge difference in what stallions to recommend to you.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

For everything, something balanced, it's for pleasure, I like to breed for pleasure.


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

ttakun said:


> The filly will be three years old. What TOP stallions are currently in the USA? Formerly Goer, Dreamfinder, Mighty Bright...


Take a look at this boy! https://sunsetranchappaloosas.com/wapuzzan

US-based, foundation-bred, the Wap-line is well known for producing excellent quality horses and this stallion in particular is guaranteed to put color on your foals.


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

Found another good-looking guy here.



http://www.rivervalefarm.com/Asher.html


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Which ones are right now, the ones that are winning contests? with children winning? The ones that used to be Goer, Dreamfinder... now which ones are they?


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

ttakun said:


> Which ones are right now, the ones that are winning contests? with children winning? The ones that used to be Goer, Dreamfinder... now which ones are they?


To be truthful friend, this is information that you'd be better served finding out for yourself. 

Why not try to find that what Appaloosa stallions are making names for themselves in _Europe_? The first stallion I posted about is based in the UK, so clearly there *are *Appaloosa's out there that are European born and bred. You would likely have an easier time telling who is who and what could they offer your filly in the future if you geared your search towards European sources that would be more accessible to you. 

Not to mention, you live in _Spain_. Your countries native horses are the ones to thank for gifting the Appaloosa the Leopard complex ( Leopard complex - Wikipedia ) family of genes in the first place! You might find the stallion that you're looking for just down the road! 

And I suppose if all else fails, you could bred your filly to a Knabstrupper ( Knabstrupper - Wikipedia ).


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello. I have contacted the owners of Cooper Colors, Hands of my stetson, Sleepy impulse, Intuit, Mad Desire, Suchan Ego... and they don't even reply to email...


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Have you tried Select Breeders Services? Select Breeders Services - Stallion Search Results 

Here's a farm that ships frozen to Europe: Home - Avalon Appaloosas 

Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It depends if you wish to reproduce horses of color , only, or horses that embody (as best as possible) the kind of sturdy, intelligent and beautiful horses bred by the Nez Perce ( the Nimii poo) American Indigenous people to which this name is applied. Their horses were able to live on poor food, were sure footed, and fearless. THAT is what makes the Appaloosa an admirable horse. NOT the color only. So much QH and Thbd blood has been interbred that the original horse has nearly disappeared. You have to search hard for it. Contacting the tribe itself, or the American Appaloosa Club would b best. 
Or pick stud that looks nice to you. If looks are your major criteria.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a local breeder:





__





The Nez Perce Horse – Dreamer Horse Farm






www.dreamerhorsefarm.com


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The OP is in Spain. Do they ship semen to Europe Tiny?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

QtrBel said:


> The OP is in Spain. Do they ship semen to Europe Tiny?



Oh, ,Gosh, I have no idea. such a good question. I actually visited that farm and met the stud. Such a gorgeous gentleman stud! and the mares were so happy and obviously VERY intelligent. That is the thing I came away with; how these horses, created with addition of Ahkel Teke stock, have intelligence bordering on human! I never had any feeling any way either way about AT horses, but these guys are amazing! And, I have met both AWFUL and WONDERFUL Appaloosas. Its kind of like there is not middle ground. But, once you fall in love, you are helpless to those spots!


----------

